# Question for green bean and pumpkin feeders



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

we feed pumpkin for Blush's anal glad issues. she gets 3 tablespoons on each meal. right now is the perfect time to buy (you can get the giant cans) and stock up. I open the can & dump it in a Tupperware storage container, keep in the fridge. I feed it cold, they don't seem to care! Layla gets 1 TBSP on her food, just to encourage her to eat. I use 1 large can a week.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

I use raw green beans in the summer. But the rest of the time I use frozen that way there is no salt. And I serve them frozen, unless for some reason they are all stuck together and then I run them under water.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I buy the can (no salt added) green beans 1/2 cup 2x's a day. Pumpkin they get 2 table spoons 1 meal.


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

I used the pumpkin to firm up stools. I bought those plastic lids that can you can cover cans with and just used that with the can. I gave 1 tablespoon 2x a day.


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

Green beans - both raw and canned (organic, no salt added).
I dump the canned items into glass tupperware with lid, in the fridge.


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks for the info.  If I buy the canned green beans should I rinse them off with water before serving?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Thor's Mom said:


> Thanks for the info.  If I buy the canned green beans should I rinse them off with water before serving?


I always do.....


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks MM!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I buy canned green beans and give 3/4 to Selka and the rest to Gunner since Selka is the one who needs to lose a few pounds. I rinse them really well. I do buy frozen sometimes and I heat them up so they aren't frozen.


----------

